# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Neoprenallergie, Alternativprodukt/Marke

## overus

Moin zusammen,
anscheinend habe ich im Jahr eine Neoprenallergie entwickelt.
Vor zwei Jahren kaufte ich einen Xcel Revolt 5/4 hooded und surfte bis zum Frhjahr 2019 ohne Probleme. Im letzten Winter kamen dann nach und nach mehr Probleme. Das heit:
Juckreiz nach dem Surfen, der in der nchsten 12h nach dem Surf immer mehr wird. Die Haut schwillt leicht an. Danach bilden sich Blsschen die wssern. Nach 2-3 Tagen ist es trocken und sieht eher nach einer Neurodermitis aus. Insgesamt braucht die Haut ca. 7 Tage um sich zu erholen.
Seit Herbst habe ich nun den Xcel Drylock, RipCurl DawnPatrol und Surface in 5/4 hooded ausprobiert. Alle mit den selbigen Problemen.
Mein alter Sommerneo war ein Prolimit Mercury 4/3, der kaum bis keine Probleme machte.
Da mich der Prolimit 6/4 hooded leider nicht 100% anspricht, bin ich auf der Suche eine Alternativproduktes.
Hatr jmd. hnliche Probleme/Erfahrungen und kann mir evtl weiterhelfen?!
Gibt es welche ohne Thioharnstoffe und/oder aus Yulex?(Siehe Link unten)

Beste Gre
hier weiter Infos:
https://www.coastwriter.de/trends/ar...ine-seltenheit

----------


## KIV

Zu dem Thema gibt es Unmengen an Diskussionen in allen mglichen Foren.
Viele schreiben, dass regelmiges Waschen des Neoprenanzugs (mit Reiniger, wie zB Piss-off) geholfen hat. In den Fllen war es mglicherweise Weichmacher oder andere Ausdnstungen aus dem Neopren. 
Auch das tragen von Funktionswsche (gibts superdnn und wie eine zweite Haut anliegend) wird als hilfreich beschrieben. Das schafft zuverlssig Abstand zwischen Neopren und Haut.
Sicherlich bringen auch milde Allergietabletten etwas. Levocetirizin hat zB die gleiche Wirkung wie Cetirizin, aber nur die halben Nebenwirkungen - die ohnehin schon gering sind. Ruhig schon ein paar Tage (1-2) vorher mit der Einnahme beginnen und entgegen der normalen Empfehlung morgens statt abends.

Waren die genannten Neos alle neu? Und hast Du sie vor der Benutzung gewaschen? ltere Neos dnsten sicher nicht so viel aus wie ganz neue.
Whrend des Surfens kannst Du auch mal durchsplen, wenn es die Temperatur zulsst. Und Pipi ist von Natur aus Kortison-haltig, das hilft auch  :Wink:  
Aber nachher besonders gut splen, Harnstoff ist ein super Futter fr Bakterien.

Und zieh den Anzug in Pausen unbedingt aus. Stauhitze verstrkt das Problem ganz sicher und unntige Kontaktzeit solltest Du auch vermeiden.

Aber geh auch zum Hautarzt (Allergologe) und lass auf eine Neoprenallergie testen. Und vllt auch auf gngige Weichmacher, falls das mglich ist

----------


## KIV

PS: In diesem Blogbeitrag steht, dass es wohl von Patagonia ein Stck Yulex-Schlauch/Streifen zum Testen der Vertrglichkeit gibt. 
https://www.wetsuitwearhouse.com/blo...Tqp7g2i3KNHPEw

----------


## overus

Hallo, 
Und besten Dank erstmal. 
Das Ominse ist ja, dass die ersten Unvertrglichkeiten erst nach 1-1,5Jahren kamen, in dem ich im Besitz des Revolts war. X-maliges waschen mit Piss-off, Desinfektionsmittel und Co haben leider nichts gebracht. 
Alle anderen Neos, die ich oben beschrieben habe, waren nagelneu. Vor dem Testen habe ich sie aber nicht durchgewaschen.
Die Zwischenschicht mit dnner Funktionsunterwsche wrde ich als Plan B eher bevorzugen als Tabletten zu schlucken.
Am letzten Wochenende konnte ich einen lteren Manera vom Kumpel testen und dieser machte tatschlich bedeutend weniger Probleme. Vllt hift es auch den Neo anfangs fr mehrere Stunden in Wasser einzulegen. 
Danke auch fr den Link. 
Gruesse

----------


## yeaahhh

Ich hatte vor ganz langer Zeit Probleme bei einem Anzug. Rote Pusteln auf der Haut in den Ellenbeugen. Bei Anzug einer anderen Marke trat das nicht auf.
Ich habe mit generell angewhnt den Anzug nach jedem Surftag auszusplen und trocknen zu lassen. Auch sich selbst nach einem Surftag unter die Dusche zu stellen gehrt dazu (habe manchmal den Anzug im Restduschwasser durchgesplt, wenn dieser vorher sandfrei war). Sind keine Probleme mehr aufgetreten.
Grsse

----------

